# Rescue cat



## sally87 (15 September 2015)

One week ago I got my new cat- jess. She was a stray taken in by a local cat charity heavily pregnant. Had her kittens and then advertised for rehoming. She is about one year old and has now been spayed.

I was advised by various people to keep her inside for 2-4 weeks to get her used to her new home. She has seemed happy with this but is now looking to get out. Not dashing out the door or anything but sitting by the door or window.

She had her second lot of injections today.

When would you start letting her out? She is happy inside but I think she would be happier having the choice between the two.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 September 2015)

I waited a month .


----------



## twiggy2 (15 September 2015)

vaccinations will be fully effective a week after the second


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 September 2015)

Dependent on previous history,  i have kept in from 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2015)

We got Pusskins 3 weeks ago.  We were advised to wait 4 weeks, she hasn't been out yet.  She is very keen when the door opens!


----------



## webble (16 September 2015)

When homechecking I say in for 4 weeks then start letting out just before meal time, stay in the garden and play with them for ten mins then bring in and feed. Try this for a week then start letting out. When you do maybe try at a time when its going to be light for a few hours, make sure cat is microchipped and that if it has a collar on it is a safety one. It's worth calling your vet and registering with them too just in case


----------



## Emma_H (16 September 2015)

Whenever I moved house I always kept in for a month.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 September 2015)

sally87 said:



			One week ago I got my new cat- jess. She was a stray taken in by a local cat charity heavily pregnant. Had her kittens and then advertised for rehoming. She is about one year old and has now been spayed.

I was advised by various people to keep her inside for 2-4 weeks to get her used to her new home. She has seemed happy with this but is now looking to get out. Not dashing out the door or anything but sitting by the door or window.

She had her second lot of injections today.

When would you start letting her out? She is happy inside but I think she would be happier having the choice between the two.
		
Click to expand...

NO it is too early


 leave min 3 weeks, but make the indoors  a great place, catify it.

http://www.catbehaviourist.com/south-london-cat-behaviourist.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catification-Designing-Happy-Stylish-Home/dp/0399166017


----------



## Amymay (30 September 2015)

Please don't let her out until at least week four.


----------



## thewonderhorse (2 October 2015)

Definitely wait 4-6 weeks. I know it can be stressful when they are crying to get out but 1 week is far too soon. Get her some toy, cardboard boxes, empty loo rolls


----------

